# Sensor de humedad con 555 controlado por pic



## bloodman (Feb 11, 2009)

Bueno amigos encontre este circuito
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_detector-humedad.asp 
ahora lo q necesito saber es si la señal de salida o el voltaje de salida me sirve para utilizarlo con un pic y poder controlar los niveles de humedad, también quisiera saber como puedo interpretar los valores de volt de salida como valores de humedad relativa, es decior como se que 0.5volt es 13% por ejemplo? me urge saber esto por favor.

De no saber me podrian decir como construir un sensor de humedad que me de una señal para q sea controlado por un pic y mostrar los valores en una lcd? ya q hay muchos sensores pero en venezuela no venden y necesito construirlo tya sea con un 555 u otra cosa. Gracias por su atención!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2009)

¿ Probaste ese esquema ?


----------



## bloodman (Feb 13, 2009)

Sip bueno, antes yo lo habia probado! lo que nunca medi fue el valor del pin 3 y no se o q pregunte arriba


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2009)

Me parece que ese esquema solo mide humedad estando las sondas dentro del líquido


----------



## bloodman (Feb 14, 2009)

bueno creo q funciona tambien con el aire y con la tierra humedad habria q probar.......


----------



## Luis_electronica (Feb 17, 2009)

Sugiero el sensor Honeywell HIH3605 o similar
Yo lo tengo instalado en cámaras de secado a temperaturas de hasta 60ºC sin falla
UNICA PRECAUCION: no superar los 5 VCC de alimentación
En + alimentar con 5V, en - (obvio) 0VCC, en la salida la tensión proporcional a la humedad

0.8 V: 0% humedad, 3.9 V 100% humedad
Tiene bastante buena salida. Si va a un equipo de baja impedancia de salida, pasarlo por un 741
Se puede aprovechar ahí para por ej llevarlo a una salida 0-10 VCC


----------



## solucion-electronica (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola tambien puedes utilizar el sensor de humedad hs1101 , ese lo venden aqui en venezuela y su montaje lleva tambien un 555 , lo unico es que tienes que usar un pic para contar la frecuencia de salida y asi relacionarla con un procentaje de humedad relativa , en este link esta el montaje y la explicacion http://www.todopic.com.ar/utiles/hs1100es.pdf


----------

